# Dog caught the rabbit.



## mn_beagleboy (Jan 11, 2005)

I wish I should have brought a camera to witness John Madison dog and my dogs caught a beagle while we were hunting over at his Grandpa's place. If any of you from Minnesota and want to run with us sometime in the off season, pm me and we will try to do some running in Shakopee this week.

BeagleBoy


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

It was pretty cool to see the dogs open up on them rabbits.... GOod fun..

madison

MN- I think you met the dogs caught a rabbit, not a beagle. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mn_beagleboy (Jan 11, 2005)

Sorry guys my typing was mess up. I meant to say that the beagles caught the rabbit. 

BeagleBoy


----------



## mn_beagleboy (Jan 11, 2005)

Does anybody from here want to go and run with me and Madison this Friday are welcome to run with us in Shakopee. We will not bring any guns this Friday because we will be there just for the fun.

BeagleBoy


----------

